# Election introductory articles



## raydixon9 (Oct 31, 2016)

I have a long distance friend that is wrestling with election. I'm planning on sending an email with a few articles that are introductory towards the topic but hopefully compelling as to the truth of election. Does anyone know of any articles that might fit the bill?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## 2ndViolinist (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi Ray,

Hopefully this helps:

https://www.opc.org/books/eBooks/Reformed_Faith.pdf

I read that booklet in print form a few years ago. That combined with conversations with friends convinced me of Reformed Theology. A section of the booklet covers unconditional election, but I think the booklet is best read in its entirety. It puts election in context with the rest of TULIP.


----------



## 2ndViolinist (Oct 31, 2016)

Here is another link, this time from John MacArthur: https://www.gty.org/resources/Questions/QA86/What-does-the-Bible-teach-about-election


More than articles, though, perhaps you can point him to verses or entire passages in the Bible?


----------



## zsmcd (Oct 31, 2016)

Ah yes, this 2016 Presidential election has us all struggling.


----------

